# نكت جامدة موت



## oesi no (4 أكتوبر 2006)

اليسا وهيفاء وهبي ونانسي عجرم راكبين قطر وبيكلموا عن فارس أحلامهم​إليسا قالت : نفسي أتجوز ضابط​هيفا قالت : نفسي أتجوز صيني​نانسي قالت : نفسي أتجوز لاعب كرة مشهور​سمعهم واحد متطفل دخل عليهم وقالهم معاكوا العقيد شونج يونج الشهير بأبوتريكة​​قرار جمهوري​الى كل المصريين​تم تغيير تحية العيد​من (عيد مبارك ) الى (يا جمال العيد ) وهذا​يسري على جميع الاعياد الرسمية والدينية​​بدوي تزوج بدوية كتب الخيمة بإسمها​​فرخة اتجوزت فيل ..جابوا تـشكـِن فيليه​​صاحب شركة كادليز دخل فى قضيه خرجوه بكافوله​​*مرة فار سكران على الاخر شافة قط جعان قعد يجرى وراة فعدت عربية بسرعة*
*فرمت القط.. والفار اغمى علية ولما فاق وشاف القط مفروم قال (يووة هو انا كل*
*ما اسكر اعملى مصيبة)*​​حكم كوره أعد على قهوه ...طلب واحد صفر​​واحد سباك نفسه اتسدت غرقت الشقة​​واحد صعيدى راح لواحد بياع تيليفزيونات بيسأله عندك تيليفزيونات ملونة البياع قال له ايوه راح الصعيدى قايله ادينى واحد أخضر​​​تلاته خرجوا فرحلة سفاري..واحد مصري والتاني صومالي والتالت أمريكاني..دخلوا كهف وناموا..وصحيوا بعد 300سنة!..كل واحد فيهم قام رجع بلدة..​الصومالي شغل الراديو سمع: (الصومال لن تتنازل أبدا عن حقها الشرعي والتاريخي في ولاية نيوجيرسي)​الأمريكي شغل الراديو سمع: (سيدافع الجيش الأمريكي عن البلاد لآخر جندي!)​المصري شغل الراديو سمع: (إخترناه..وبايعناه...وعشان كده احنا اخترناااااااااااااااااااه!)​​*واحد بلدياتنا خلصت مدة رخصة عربيته قال لأبوه : رخصتى خلصت... قاله: من كتر لفك فى الشوارع!*​​تلاتة ركبوا طيارة ...واحد صعيدي و واحد فرنساوي و واحد امريكاني​جت المضيفة :"تشرب ايه يا فندم" رد الامريكاني قالها اشرب مانجة يا مانجا​و رد الافرنساوي اشرب فراولة يا فراولة​و رد الصعيدي اشرب لبن يا داموسة!!!!!!​​مرة ممثل كبير جاله دور برد , رفضه !!​​مرة مذيعة عملت عملية في ظهرها...شالولها فقرة ..و حطوا برنامج !!​​مرة واحد حشاش بيعلب كورة اخد الكورة على صدرة طلعها من منخيرة​​​ما الفرق بين التليفزيون والغسالة.. ؟؟؟؟؟؟ مفيش فرق الاثنين بيستعملوا اريال ..​​​ما الفرق بين الزواج والكولونيا؟
الزواج .... قسمة ونصيب
الكولونيا .... قسمة والشبراويشي​​ما الفرق بين المرسيدس والتعويرة؟
المرسيدس .... ألماني
والتعويرة ...... ألماني جداً​​واحد حانوتي ربنا فتحها عليه و فتح محل فكهاني..كل يوم في المحل يقعد ينادي :​المووووووز علينا حق !!!​​اثنين بلديتنا قاعدين بيمصوا قصب لما حبو يقوموا ملقيوش الشوم بتاعهم​​بيقولك مره واحده حامل ابنها بيقول لها: ايه اللي في بطنك ده يا ماما ؟​قالتله: ده ابني وبحبه قوي​قالها: لما هو ابنك وبتحبيه اكلتيه ليه ؟​​واحد من الشام راح لبنان و دخل علي محل مستحضرات تجميل و سأل البائع​الشامي: بدي ( لبنان بو) ​ البائع: شو ؟؟؟؟!!​ الشامي : بدي لبنان بو​البائع: شو ها اللبنان بو​الشامي : مبتعرف شو اللبنان بو!!! ​البائع: لا خيي مبعرف ​الشامي : غريبة عندنا بالشام في ( شام بو)!!!!!​​سالوا سائق:  مين المطربين المفضلين عندك ؟؟؟ قال : مايكل داتسون ، مازدا الرومي ، اسكودا الشمالي.​​مره اثنين بلدياتنا راحوا امريكا فلقوا أتوبيس بدورين فقال الاول للثانى .. نركب فوق يا ولد فقال له الثانى يا غبى فوق ما فيش سواق​​طلب مدرس من تلميذغني جدا ان يكتب موضوع تعبير عن عيلة فقيرة فقال التلميذ : كان في عيلة فقيرة الأب فقير و الأم فقيرة و الأولاد فقراء و الشغال فقير و السواق فقير و البستاني فقير كلهم فقراء!!!!​​مره واحد بلديات أخد 8986 قفا علي سهوه​​اية اللى اصغر من الحشرة.................التسحة​​مرة واحد حاتط راسة فى بلاعة , صاحبه بيقول له بتعمل اية , فرد عليه : بفكر بعمق​​*مرة واحد بلديات نام بالمقلوب صحى لقى رجلو معمصة*​​مره واحد بلديتنا اشتغل فى الكويت بعد سنه بعت لاهله فلوس ودسته جاتوه بعد اسبوع اهلوا بعتوله جواب بيقولولوا اهلك يبسلموا عليك نفر نفر وبيقلولك الصابون الى انت باعته بيوسخ الهدوم​​صعيدى شاف أمه محروقه والنار طالعه منها قالها​منوره يا حاجه​​​*مسطول بيسأل مسطول الساعه كام؟ قاله معرفش، قاله غريبه أنا عندي معرفش إلا خمسه*​​​واحد راح يعزى رجع من العزا, مراته بتقوله عزيت؟؟ قالها لأ ع السمنة​​واحد كمسري بيقول لابنه تذاااااااكـــــــــــــــــــــــر ............. تنجح​​ايه أسرع ثلاث وسائل للاتصالات؟​Telephone​Television​Tell -a- Woman​​مرة واحد بلديتنا خرج من محطة مصر لقا بتاع الانابيب بيخبط قلوة افتحلى وحدة بس تكون سقعة​​واحد بيقول لخطيبته لما ازمرلك انزلى قالتله هو انت اشتريت عربيه قاللها لأ اشتريت زماره​​واحد هو وابنة مش عارفين ايه هو الاسنسير , كل شوية يشوفوا الحيطة بتفتح و بتقفل ,المهم شافوا ست عجوزرة دخلت جواه وداست على الزر وطلعت بعد شوية نزل الاسنسير واتفتح خرجت منة شابة جميلة ..فقال لابنه :روح هات امك هنا​​واحد بلدياتنا اتعزم فى حفلة تنكرية قام غسل وشه​​ومرة مدرس بيسأل تلميذ​المدرس: الثعلب يا حبيبى بيبض ولا بيولد​التلميذ: أصل التعلب ده يا استاذ مكار وممكن يعمل أي حاجة​​واحد بيسأل خطيبته : حد قبلى لمسك ؟    سكتت​قالها : زعلتى​قالت له : بأعدهم​​صعيدي سألوه ماهو السيفون؟؟​قال:صندوق بحبل لما تشده يا تلحق تشرب يا متلحقش.​​واحد بيسأل التاني هو اللي مات الحريري والا رفيقه.​​​_مره واحد صعيدى قابل واحده اجنبيه_​_سالها : انتى منين_​_قالتله: وات؟what?_​_قالها: اجدع ناس الوتاوته_​​مرة واحد صعيدى بيدهن الحيطة.... قالوله طب حط جرنال تحتك... قال لهم : لا مش مهم انا كدا طايل​​بلدياتنا مراته ولدت بنت الساعه 3 بعد نص الليل ...دبحها وجال ماعنديش بنات تيجى آخر الليل​​*واحد صعيدى قال لابوه انا عاوز موبايل ابوه قاله موافق بس بشرط تركب اخواتك معاك*​​مره واحد سواق قلبه وقف نزل يزقه​​*مرةواحد صيعيدي راح محل جتوه قال للراجل عنداك جتوة قاله ايوه  قاله طب اديني قفصين*​​واحد بتاع موبيلات نظره ضعف فراح لدكتور العيون ...كشف عليه وقاله :نظرك ضعف بقى ستة ستمية​​صعايدة بيكتبوا محاضرة مع الدكتور كل ما يمسح السبورة يقطعوا الورقة​​صعيدي اخد شهادة الدكتوراة قال لمراته والله ما خبرشي ليه الناس بيضحكوا عالصعايدة؟ اديني جبت الدكتوراة فقالت له مراته : دق عالخشب لا تصيبك عين قام دق عالخشب قالت : مين عالباب؟ قالها خليكي هنه حشوف مين​​مره واحد بيقول لمراته اعملى حسابك هنتغدى بره جه من الشغل لقاها حطه الاكل فى الشارع​​مسطول راح المحكمة​القاضى بيسأله انت متجوز مين؟​قاله:متجوز واحدة ست​القاضى قاله انت هتهرج؟​أمال فى حد بيتجوز راجل؟​قاله:اه اختى​​واحد باشا دار عليه الزمن وافتقر حب يشتغل​إشتغل بياع فجل وجرجير​طول النهار واقف فى السوق ولابس طربوش وبينادي:​فجل يا حوش .. جرجير يا كلاب​​حشاش بيقول لصاحبه:​​انا حلمت امبارح  أننا بقينا  فنانين​​.. أنت فنان تشكيلي ..... وأنا فنان أشكيلك​__._,_.___


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (4 أكتوبر 2006)

بس كفاية عشان همو ت من الضحك 
بجد نكت تفطس شكرا يا جورج


----------



## ميرنا (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*حلوين يا مصيبه كل ده*

* عجبتنى اوى دى الفار ده مفترى *



> *مرة فار سكران على الاخر شافة قط جعان قعد يجرى وراة فعدت عربية بسرعة*
> *فرمت القط.. والفار اغمى علية ولما فاق وشاف القط مفروم قال (يووة هو انا كل*
> *ما اسكر اعملى مصيبة*


----------



## oesi no (5 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على ردودكم الجميلة دى ربنا يبارككم


----------

